# Au Sable 1-11



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished for a short while today, 1-1, a small female, jig'n'waxie under a bobber. River was very low but rising, waters clear, just above freezing, fish fought surprisingly well. It snowed pretty heavy, baro was at 30.03 when I got there. Seen a couple others hooked, all on waxies, tried candy, nothing, few guys on the river, little ice.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Jon,
your one Au Sable River rat.I only wish I had time to hit the river as much as you.I Alwas tell people about my winter steehead fishin It takes a specail type of moron to stand in sub freezing water in freezing temps,with the wind howling,damm Jon I wish I was up ther freezing too. good fishin buddie nice report.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

good job a-s!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Well Lar, I'm pretty young, no family, and I haven't started school yet, so I pretty much go on most of my day's off. Also, I try to only hit it on the nicer days, 20-25 degrees out . The rivers holding temp surprsingly well, it hasn't really went down much the last 2-2 1/2 weeks, so the fish are still quite active. The fish I landed, for being such a small one, fought quite well. I had to steer her around some shore ice, which to my surprise she fled from, instead of diving under whenever I brought her close.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Hey Jon, 
Keep on with the great reports,you remind me of myself 20 years ago,my mom used to tell me how are you going to find a nice girl when all you do is fish.1 wife and 3 kids later I don't hit the river nearly as much as I used too!hey good fishin to ya Jon.
Larry


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by GONE FISHIN(LARRY) _
> *It takes a specail type of moron to stand in sub freezing water in freezing temps. *


People often tell me I am nuts for doing so above. but I love it. I have been fishing alot lately too and there are rarely anyone on the river. If only I had the money to travel north all the time though. 



> Keep on with the great reports,you remind me of myself 20 years ago,my mom used to tell me how are you going to find a nice girl when all you do is fish


Are our mom's related, lol. That's all I am getting right now, lol.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Jon-

Dude, keep fishing, you won't have as much free time then as you do now. If it were warmer I'd try to join you up there. Also, keep posting, you're standing in the river chucking spawn in honor of all of us who have to work all the time.


Stel-

Are you back home or still at school? Man, you too, keep it up bud. I hope to show you some egg & nymph flies I tied up. That and reading reports is as close as I'll get to fishing right now. We'll see if they work.

Good luck fellas, hope to hook up on the river with you all. Keep fishng and posting, I agree with Larry.

-Hem


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

stelmon,
Your not nuts just one of us specail morons ,I love this time of year on the river,all the ya hoo's are gone and true fisherman are left.I love walking down to the river and making the first foot prints in the snow,knowing nobody else has fished this hole,since the last time it snowed.
Yes all moms are from the same school,when are you going to find a nice girl,if you think thats bad wait to you find the right girl,then it becomes all about grandbabies,when are you two going to give me a grandchild,and then once you have kids you'll find your parents,we'll let your kids do things you were never allowed to do.I often say those are not the same man and womem who raised me.


Hemish,
I too hope to hook with all of you on the river some day.

Don't lose the pasion to fish fella's and remember to pass it on to the next generation.good fishin to all.

Larry


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Hemish,
I am leaving to go back to school tomarrow after I go fishing, lol. Hopefully I will stop going out fishing and start tying up some, lol and have some egg patterns and nymph to show you. If you get to the betsie anytime, let me know and we'll hook up. I am not far from there. 

Larry,
That's what I love so much about winter fishing that I found out this year. I know I say this alot but there is nothing like walking down to your favorite hole and seeing that nobody has fished it since you last were there. 



> Yes all moms are from the same school,when are you going to find a nice girl,if you think thats bad wait to you find the right girl,then it becomes all about grandbabies,when are you two going to give me a grandchild,and then once you have kids you'll find your parents,we'll let your kids do things you were never allowed to do.I often say those are not the same man and womem who raised me.


lol, can't wait for that to happen  but then again I am excited for that to happen to


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Man how do yous guy stay warm? I live SE Texas born up there in pontiac. I really enjoy your stories. LOL good thing boehr is not here?


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hiya Secondgear, I was just curious about where you live in TX, I lived in Tyler for 5 years and still have family and friends down there. It's like anything else you get used to the cold just like you got used to the heat. I moved there in Aug. of 86, at 10 pm I stepped out of my car in Tyler and almost passed out because it was 110 degrees. I can't wait to get down there in March and get after the white bass with my fly rod. Tight Lines, Eric


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

waiting for the next head throbbing steelhead is what keeps me out. I also learned a trick from a friend that I use. Buy the hand warmers and keep them in your pockets and when your hands get cold, slip them in there. The other day I went out and kept telling myself to go home for about a hour. After about an hour and several hundred times of telling myself I am stupid and missing 2 hits, I went home


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Stelmon-

I've said this before and I'll say it again...


"Ahhh, the single life...."LOL!

Enjoy it man, you'll have plenty of time to "slow down" later when your married with Kids..Then everything is about the family & kids.. 

(Or at least is should be..)


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Yea enjoy it while your knees are still able to. The only water I can stand in now is bath water this time of year. Hey last spring this superb blond was walleye fishing next to me and was actually freindly. I couldnt beleive it. We were talking for a good while and I thought I had hit the jack pot right, then she started talking about how she wore the pants in the family and her husband hates fishing. Talk about a let down,O well. ..


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

LOL!


Funny how some schmucks wind up with those babes eh??

The irony of life!


----------

